# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΘΑΛΑΜΟΥ ΥΠΕΡΙΩΔΟΥΣ ... ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ..

## JIM_6146B

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47226


Σε αυτό έχουν φτιαχτεί διάφορες πλακέτες  - κατασκευές θάνος όσοι θυμούνται .  

με πολύ άριστη αποτύπωση ....  

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω χώρο αλλά και χρόνο . 

πωλείται  50Ε   περίπου τα υλικά .


Με εκτίμηση 

Jim_6146b

----------

